# Help with Trout in Pensacola bay



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I've been going out on Pensacola Bay on Saturday mornings about 6/7am and I can always find the trout breaking water and chasing bait fish, but my catch rate is pretty low. I'll be in the middle of a number of trout, but I'll only be able to hook one or two at the most on a trip.

I've tried: small swimbait, diamond jigs, popping cork with artificial and live shrimp and grub worms with a weighted head. Since I am able to find the fish, it would be nice to land more of them. Is there anything you guys can provide as far as wisdom/advice on what you use and how you pull multiple trout out of the water? It's frustrating to be on fish and not have them bite. Are they finicky or am I doing something wrong?

Also, I've been able to land many small Reds, but the bulls have alluded me. Any tips or spots to catch the bulls would be much appreciated as well.


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

I catch a lot of trout on the topwater lures. something like a super spooker bone color has been doing the best for me. also I slowly twitch the bait.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*try this*

Since you are going to sleep in past sunrise you can skip the top water and go with Bass Assassin soft jerk baits. Here is my deadly combo.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Guaranteed Trout. Freeline live shrimp with the current at night under docklights on an outgoing tide.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll definitely give each a try and report back.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

i always have caught big trout on gulp shrimp pearl color red head and doa chartruese swim bait with red head and also doa shrimp gold color


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Float, with large weighted cork, live pinfish and/or peter mullet, fish the southside of 3-mile bridge pilings on the outgoing tide) Daytime/nighttime either way. You'll load up. Also you can use live shrimp as Diesel stated.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Something is wrong there. If they're feeding that actively in a group, they should be exceptionally easy to catch. It may be that they're all small? If that is the case, try downsizing. In any case, a 1/8 or 1/4 oz jig head and a 3" gulp should catch the crap out of them in that situation every time. Every time I've ever been in the middle of them like that, I'll get hitS on every single cast. Might miss a bunch if they're small, but hits on every cast. I don't like to use a popping cork unless I have to.


----------

